# Renewable Gasoline



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RNG Vehicle vs Electric Vehicle



So, why has a tech-forward company like Amazon so far ordered more than 1,000 CNG vehicles and not made the seemingly more popular leap to electric vehicles?



One answer is that electric vehicles are considered less viable for heavy trucking than for passenger transportation.

The company has ordered over 100,000 EVs to be used for last-mile delivery, but that’s mostly light duty, short range activity.



When it comes to long-range, heavy-duty transportation, CNG provides a logical stepping-stone, reducing CO2 emissions by 27% compared to diesel while still meeting power and range requirements.



Another big issue is the infrastructure gap between vehicle charging locations and refueling stations for diesel or CNG.

The distribution grid is already struggling to keep up with electricity demand for domestic and industrial use. Adding fleet-wide charging to that load will require further upgrades, in addition to the local charging infrastructure along key transportation routes.



Capability and infrastructure aside, the decision comes down to life-cycle emissions.

Just because an electric vehicle – whether it’s your family car, pickup truck, or an eighteen-wheeler – doesn’t have a tailpipe, we can’t assume it has a lower carbon footprint.



It takes a lot of energy to manufacture a battery electric vehicle, especially when you consider the effort required to mine the rare earth metals that are an essential component in current battery technology.



Given the huge amounts of power that a battery-powered heavy-duty truck would have to store, we can only imagine that the starting carbon footprint – before it has even driven a mile – will be significant.



Such figures are already available for passenger vehicles.

Delivering 1 million BTU of energy to an electric passenger vehicle produces about 183 pounds of carbon when powered by the typical US electricity generation mix (of which ~20% is still coal-fired). Another 36 pounds of carbon per MMBTU is emitted to produce the vehicle’s batteries.



In contrast, delivering 1 million BTU of energy to a CNG-powered vehicle emits only 117 pounds of carbon – a staggering 53% lower than the EV when battery-related emissions are included in the calculation.



Amazon, together with UPS and other major freight operators, must face the commercial reality of the emissions reduction options currently at its disposal.



While popular culture and the media would have them converting the entire fleet to battery power as soon as possible, prohibitive costs and life-cycle emission calculations mean such a strategy would be a fool’s errand.



Until the entire electrical power supply chain improves – including how the electricity is generated, distributed, and stored – there are only a few situations in which switching to battery electric vehicles makes sense.



For the rest, moving away from diesel power to lower emissions alternatives like CNG offers a cost-effective way of making a significant positive environmental impact.



And this need not be limited to the vehicle replacement cycle.

CNG conversion allows existing diesel- and gasoline-powered engines to run on cleaner-burning natural gas, reducing the emissions footprint of the fleet without premature replacement of vehicles that still have plenty of useful life remaining.











Amazon and the Commercial Reality of CNG vs Electric Vehicles


Moving away from diesel power to lower emissions alternatives like CNG offers a cost-effective way of making a significant positive environmental impact.




blog.skycng.com









Based on existing studies and data, the NGVAmerica report finds it apparent that natural gas buses are more affordable, more reliable, and deliver greater environmental benefit than electric buses.



Switching from diesel to CNG buses at a nationwide level (approx. 50,000 buses) would save over $20 billion compared to replacing them with battery electric vehicles.



Fully accounting for all costs is critical when comparing the lifecycle cost of CNG and battery electric powered options, since federal and state financial support largely masks the true cost of ownership and operation.



Significant infrastructure upgrades would also be required to deploy a fully electric bus fleet, while many transit authorities have already invested in CNG infrastructure for other elements of their vehicle fleet.











Natural Gas Outperforms Electric Vehicles for Public Transport


A report by NGVAmerica found that investing in natural gas buses can achieve greater emissions reductions and greater economic savings than electric buses.




blog.skycng.com









https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5f59594140314f86283d6ebf/5fe1140a3e5f9a5dcb58787e_CNG%20Bi-Fuel%20Vehicles%20-%20A%20Cost-Effective%20Alternative%20to%20EVs.pdf













We Don't Need No Stinking Electric Oilfield Vehicles!


Switching to EVs would reduce the carbon footprint of oilfield vehicles but converting them to CNG is more economic effective and delivers lower emissions.




blog.skycng.com















Convert to CNG While You’re Waiting for Hydrogen and Fuel Cells


Hydrogen is gaining popularity for renewable energy and clean fuel but we recommend converting to CNG with hydrogen powered vehicles still decades away.




blog.skycng.com















The Benefits of CNG Conversion


CNG conversion benefits include convenience, affordability, and that CNG is a here-and-now alternative to reducing the emissions produced by your engine.




blog.skycng.com















The Economics of CNG Conversion


Does investing in CNG conversion make financial sense?




blog.skycng.com















What Makes SkyCNG's Conversion Kits Better?


What’s so special about SkyCNG conversion kits? Here are seven reasons to prefer our solutions over the competition…




blog.skycng.com















The Basics of CNG Conversion Kit Installation


This short guide gives an overview of what you will be taking on if you decide to tackle a CNG conversion kit installation by yourself




blog.skycng.com












Natural Gas Car and Truck Conversion Kits | SkyCNG


SkyCNG is a proud supplier of premium natural gas car and truck conversion kits that help organizations reach their carbon footprint reduction goals and obligations.




www.skycng.com















Renewable Natural Gas Projects & Policy | RNG Coalition


The Coalition for Renewable Natural Gas is a non-profit trade association dedicated to advocation and education for the renewable natural gas industry.




www.rngcoalition.com















Renewable Natural Gas | US EPA


Learn the basics about and benefits of renewable natural gas (RNG) derived from landfill gas or anaerobic digester gas. RNG can be used in place of fossil natural gas.




www.epa.gov









Alternative Fuels Data Center: Renewable Natural Gas Production







Alternative Fuels Data Center: Natural Gas Fueling Station Locations










Alternative Fuel Station Locator - U.S. Gain


Are you looking for a natural gas fueling station your fleet can leverage? Check out our GAIN Clean Fuel station network. Located near major interstates.




www.usgain.com












RNG – American Natural Gas







americannaturalgas.com









https://energy-vision.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/EV-RNG-Community-Guide.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewable Natural Gas



While chemically identical to traditional fossil natural gas, RNG is a renewable resource that can be produced using materials that are readily accessible and does not require mining or drilling activities.



RNG is also more environmentally friendly than fossil fuels such as diesel. Once injected into the natural gas pipeline, it can be used to fuel vehicles or provide electricity or heat.



The production of RNG from biogas has the environmental benefit of closing the carbon loop by capturing the biogas produced instead of flaring (burning it off), upgrading the biogas to RNG pipeline quality, and then using it to displace a fossil fuel with a renewable green fuel.



RNG generated from food waste is considered carbon neutral, if not carbon negative, because the reduction in emissions by not extracting and burning petroleum-based fuel, and the emissions avoided by not sending organics to landfill, exceed the direct emissions associated with the production and use of RNG.



While compressed natural gas (CNG) is 20% better than diesel, RNG is 100 -120% better.



Both biogas and landfill gas can be upgraded to create RNG. The biogas produced through anaerobic digestion is made up primarily of methane, but also includes carbon dioxide, oxygen, nitrogen, water, sulphur, and various non-methane organic compounds.



Biogas upgrading involves purifying the gas to remove carbon dioxide and other contaminants. The result is a gas that is more than 90% methane and can be injected directly into natural gas pipelines. The RNG can then be transported to natural gas fuelling stations.














How a CNG Vehicle Works



1.) CNG is compressed to 3600 psi and enters the vehicle through the CNG fill receptacle.



2.) It flows into high-pressure cylinders located in or under the vehicle.



3.) For a bi-fuel NGV, a fuel selector on the dash permits selection of CNG or gasoline. A dedicated NGV operates solely on CNG.



4.) When needed the CNG leaves the cylinders and passes through the (PRD) pressure relief device and electric solnenoid shut-off valve (Which stops the flow of CNG when the engine is not running or in the case of a bi-fuel vehicle, gasoline is selected).



5.) The CNG travels through a short high-pressure fuel line and enters a (10 micron) coalescent filter, which removes aeresol compressor oil droplets and other contaminates from the CNG.



6.) The CNG now enters the pressure regulator, which reduces pressure from up to 3,600 psi to approximately 70 - 125 psi.



7.) The CNG flows through a low pressure fuel line and enters the fuel rail which supplies pressurized fuel to all of the specially designed CNG fuel injectors.



8.) The CNG injectors inject the CNG into the engine's intake valve.



9.) The ECM (electronic control module) controls the sequential multi-port fuel injection pulse widths or amount of CNG the injectors inject into the engine. This system allows each injector to open just before the intake valve opens, instead of all injectors opening all at once.





How NGV's Work







http://www.transecoenergy.com/PDF-files/NGV-CNG-Benefits.pdf







Service Locations










Ecofuel - Advancing Transportation Fuel Technology


Eco Fuel Systems Inc. manufactures and supplies natural gas vehicle conversion equipment for the alternative fuel industry.



www.ecofuel.com















Alternative Fuels | ATW Automotive Services | Chatham, ON


For many years, ATW has been known as the place to go for converting vehicles to natural gas and propane. We have worked on many different types of vehicles and equipment over the years and have expert diagnostics with quality craft.




www.atwautomotive.com









Kiff Auto


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ford ANG F-150 Pickup Truck 5.0L - Bi-Fuel Adsorbed Natural Gas System

⇛ 2021 - 2022 model year vehicle available as bi-fuel adsorbed natural gas systems. (Natural Gas and Gasoline Operation)
⇛ A 900 psi low-pressure bi-fuel natural gas system (ANG 900 psi tank holds twice the volume of compressed natural gas tank at equivalent pressures).
⇛ EPA approval in process.
⇛ All pickup models and trims available: 4WD, 2WD, Regular Cab, Super Cab, Crew Cab, Any Bed Size.
⇛ ANG tank (6 GGE) configured to accommodate typical fleet daily mileage requirement.
⇛ ANG truck still maintains use of conventional gasoline tank eliminating range anxiety.
⇛ ANG system requires gasoline to be in the vehicle at all times for the ANG mode to operate and is designed to predominately operate in ANG mode. The ANG system will operate only if there is natural gas in the vehicle and the gasoline low level light is not illuminated. Gasoline only mode may experience some performance loss, we recommend 93 octane gasoline or higher.
⇛ Includes a standard diamond plate tank cover or optional diamond plate tool box tank cover.
⇛ Includes quarter turn manual shut-off valve located under driver side door and two 1 micron in-line coalescing filters.
⇛ ANG fuel economy equivalent to that of gasoline.
⇛ ANG system warranty of 80,000 mile/8 year emissions components and 36,000 mile/3 year non-emissions components.
⇛ There is no fuel selector switch.
⇛ ANG tank enables the use of a low-cost fueling appliance supporting private fueling.
⇛ ANG fueling appliance can be installed onsite (e.g., vehicle depot, commercial or office parking lot, etc.) to maximize use of natural gas, savings, and productivity.
⇛ Seamlessly Integrated with Ford vehicle and maintains all OBD II functionality.
⇛ HOV lane eligible in many states and tax credits may be available, Check with your tax advisor.
⇛ Altech-Eco Natural Gas Vehicle Systems are produced by Altech-Eco and are not a Ford Motor Company manufactured product.

Adsorbed natural gas (ANG) technology is made possible by Ingevity’s activated carbon which reduces the storage pressure of natural gas without sacrificing the on-board volume of gas stored through a process known as adsorption. Lower-pressure storage removes the need for large, costly commercial CNG stations and enables safe, economic fueling at work and at home.





About Adsorbed Natural Gas







http://www.transecoenergy.com/PDF-files/ANG-About-Benefits.pdf







F150 5.0L ANG


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Adsorbed Natural Gas | Ingevity - Ingevity


Ingevity is the worldwide resource for automotive activated carbon solutions in gasoline vapor emissions control systems.




www.ingevity.com







In today’s vehicle landscape, the continued focus on reducing carbon emissions and enhancing fuel efficiency has led to viable alternative fuel technologies for most – but not all – vehicle classes.



Alternative fuel options for the light-duty segment have lagged behind those available for the heavy-duty and passenger car segments. Electrification is well suited to small-platform vehicles like passenger cars and compressed natural gas (CNG) is applied mostly on heavy-duty applications like transit buses and refuse trucks. Historically, options for large light-duty vehicles (LDVs) like pickup trucks, vans and SUVs have fallen short because the infrastructure, performance and economics of electrification and/or CNG prove to be challenging – particularly in the areas of weight, cost and usability.



Now, both natural gas and renewable natural gas (RNG) have emerged as a vehicle fuel solution that is simple, readily available and affordable for LDVs like pickup trucks. Through a distributed appliance model, LDVs are beginning to leverage ANG vehicle technology, which costs less, is more efficient and is even more environmentally friendly than CNG and electric alternatives.



What types of vehicles are ideal for ANG technology?

ANG technology is ideal for fleets with access to natural gas but without economies of scale to support the investment in high-pressure CNG infrastructure.



What are the potential savings for using ANG?

The U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) alternative fuel price report shows fuel savings for natural gas users can be up to $2.50 per gasoline-gallon equivalent (GGE) compared to conventional gasoline.



Is natural gas safe to use as a vehicle fuel?

Yes, it’s used in almost 30 million vehicles throughout the world.



What is the vehicle GHG reduction using natural gas or renewable natural gas?

According to Natural Gas Vehicles of America, vehicles using natural gas have 20% lower GHG emissions and those using renewable natural gas have 80 – 130% lower emissions compared to gasoline.



What kind of driving range do ANG vehicles get?

The single ANG cylinder on ANG-powered vehicles has a capacity of 6 gasoline gallon equivalents (GGE) and has been designed to maximize the daily use of natural gas or RNG by providing enough range for a typical daily commute. If the ANG tank is empty, the vehicle seamlessly switches to gasoline and will run on gasoline until the ANG tank is refueled.



Where can the fueling appliance be installed?

Low-pressure ANG fueling appliances can be installed at any location with access to natural gas, such as an office, fleet yard, plant or home. The fueling appliance enables easy on-site fueling, enabling greater fleet productivity.



Can the fueling appliance be redeployed?

Yes. The fueling appliance is small and can be easily redeployed in a new location if needed.








Ingevity







www.ingevity.com









https://s23.q4cdn.com/855317798/files/doc_presentations/2021/06/Innovative-New-Pathways-for-Activated-Carbon.pdf













Renewable Natural Gas | Decarbonization | Sustainability


Transitioning the world to a zero carbon future with Renewable Natural Gas.




greengasusa.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewable Natural Gas














With all the driving we do, wouldn’t it be nice to know you’re helping your car last longer, saving money, and benefiting the environment? Good news! You can with a natural gas vehicle (NGV). In addition to fueling your home and business, natural gas can power your weekend sports taxi or even your entire fleet.



1. CNG is Better for Your Vehicle

You're probably asking yourself, "Why would I switch to a different fuel?" Well, for one, utilizing compressed natural gas (CNG) is better for your vehicle. CNG helps your engine perform better, your spark plugs last longer and your oil stay cleaner longer. This results in lower maintenance costs, saving you money and extending the life of your vehicle. Natural gas is plentiful and a great alternative to diesel or gasoline. Actually, today’s natural gas engines designed for transit buses, heavy duty trucks, refuse trucks and other fleet applications are noticing the benefits of using natural gas.



2. NGVs Are Better for the Environment

Ready to reduce your carbon footprint? NGVs are some of the lowest greenhouse

gas-emitting vehicles on the road today. In fact, natural gas vehicles emit up to 21% fewer greenhouse gas emissions than gasoline and diesel vehicles. Even better, when fueling with clean renewable natural gas, emissions can be reduced up to 125%. (Source: Energy Information Administration)



3. NGVs Have an Excellent Safety Record

“Is it safe? Yes, it is very safe.” NGVs have an excellent safety record because of the properties of the fuel, the integrity of the natural gas vehicle and its fuel delivery system.



4. NGVs Pay for Themselves

Who doesn’t want to brag about their vehicle paying for itself? NGVs can have a payback period as short as 18- to 24-months for heavy-duty, high-mileage fleets. Got a large fleet? You can save millions of dollars each year in reduced operating and maintenance costs by converting large trucking fleets to natural gas. Plus, on average, CNG has been priced consistently lower than gasoline and diesel.



5. Natural Gas Is Resilient and Reliable

During severe weather situations, natural gas fueling options are not impacted by gasoline shortages, so you won’t have to wait in long lines.

Still not convinced that NGVs are the way to go? Check out the money savings calculator from the Texas Natural Gas Vehicle Alliance to run the numbers yourself.



Want to see how natural gas can save you even more money? Visit the Texas Gas Service energy calculators!











5 Reasons Why Natural Gas Vehicles Rise Above the Rest


With all the driving we do, wouldn’t it be nice to know you’re helping your car last longer, saving money, and benefiting the environment? Good news! You can with a natural gas vehicle (NGV). In addition to fueling your home and business, natural gas can power your weekend sports taxi or even your…




www.austinchamber.com









https://wingpowersystems.com/vehicles/brochures/wing-f-150.pdf







https://wingpowersystems.com/vehicles/brochures/wing-f-250-f-350.pdf







https://wingpowersystems.com/vehicles/brochures/wing-f-450-f-550.pdf







https://wingpowersystems.com/vehicles/brochures/wing-f-59.pdf













RNG Success Stories | SoCalGas


Where do biogas and biomethane come from? Here’s an overview of the process for converting biogas into renewable natural gas (RNG).




www.socalgas.com









https://www.socalgas.com/sites/default/files/1443741172283/rng-toolkit_v2.pdf







https://ww2.arb.ca.gov/sites/default/files/classic/research/apr/past/13-307.pdf







https://www.epa.gov/sites/default/files/2020-07/documents/lmop_rng_document.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Clean NG Engines + RNG = The most cost effective path to NOx and GHG reductions compare to electric vehicles



Natural gas engines help lower emissions and reduce a vehicle’s overall environmental impact without sacrificing the performance needed to get the job done. 



The Cummins Westport B6.7N, L9N and ISX12N set the standard for natural gas engine performance and reliability while offering near-zero emissions. 



NOx levels 90% below current EPA standards 

Particulate Matter levels 90% below current EPA standards 

CO2 equivalents 16% below current EPA standards 

Can achieve sub-zero emissions when using renewable natural gas (RNG) 



Natural gas engines are also the most mature, proven and least disruptive alternative power technology available today. 



The maintenance and fluid-free exhaust treatment system on our natural gas engines is similar to the catalyst on gasoline- powered passenger cars or pick-up trucks. 



The Three-Way Catalyst exhaust treatment system used
with natural gas engines is maintenance free. That means no active regeneration, no fluids, no filter cleaning and no filter replacements. This helps keep Total Cost of Operation down.



Using Renewable Natural Gas (RNG) from sources like wastewater treatment plants, landfill gas, digesters, food and green waste, and animal waste can significantly reduce a fleet’s environmental impact. That’s because producing RNG captures methane that would have otherwise been emitted into the atmosphere through natural decomposition. 

Depending on the source of the methane, RNG can even result in sub-zero GHG emission levels. 














Compressed natural gas is transferred via millions of miles of pipeline throughout North America. There are more than 800 public natural gas refueling sites. 











Natural Gas Engines | Cummins Inc.


Fit for today's demand, Cummins natural gas engines are the least disruptive alternative power option and exceed EPA standards. Run leaner and cleaner.




www.cummins.com















Benefits of natural gas engines in transportation | Cummins Inc.


Reducing air pollution generated by commercial vehicles is one of the many benefits of natural gas engines. Nested in a valley in the French Alps, the town of Chamonix is known for breathtaking vistas of Mont Blanc, for being the birthplace of modern mountaineering, and, unfortunately, for its...




www.cummins.com















B6.7N (2018) | Cummins Inc.







www.cummins.com















NGV Game Changer | Educational Resources


Learn about the unmatched economic and environmental benefits of using renewable natural gas and near-zero emission natural gas vehicles for medium- and heavy-duty transportation.




ngvgamechanger.com









https://cdn.ngvgamechanger.com/pdfs/game-changer-technical-fact-sheet.pdf







https://cdn.ngvgamechanger.com/pdfs/game-changer-graphic-onesheet.pdf







https://cdn.ngvgamechanger.com/pdfs/game-changer-frequently-asked-questions.pdf







https://www.mjbradley.com/sites/default/files/RNGEconomics07152019.pdf







https://www.mjbradley.com/sites/default/files/RNGSupplyandBenefits07152019.pdf







https://energy-vision.org/pdf/K.Best-RealEnergy-CleanPeak-Power-To-Gas-at-the-SoCalGas-RNG%20Workshop.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ANG Storage



Adsorbed Natural Gas (ANG) technology which can store significantly more natural gas with adsorbents at much lower pressures than conventional Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) cylinders.



Cenergy has proven this technology in natural gas vehicle cylinders as well as propane replacement cylinders and bio-methane storage tanks. Activated carbon efficiently adsorbs and desorbs the natural gas on demand. Natural gas is stored in ANG tanks in an almost liquid state thus it makes it easier to store more natural gas in a smaller space.



Specifically, Cenergy’s technology helps consumers and small businesses convert to compressed natural gas (CNG) to reduce their vehicle fuel bills with significant advantages over existing solutions.



ANG technology enables the storage of large amounts of natural gas at pressures between 100-1000 psi instead of the industry standard of 3,000-3,600 psi. Cenergy’s technology will also make cost-effective ANG conformable tanks to replace high-cost, conventional gasoline or diesel tanks.



Cenergy’s ANG technology can also take advantage of the natural gas distribution lines. These lines are running to 80% of the homes and businesses in the US making fueling options much more accessible.



This will help resolve the capital intensive infrastructure and high fueling pressure requirements the NGV industry has faced for decades. NGV’s produce at least 20% less greenhouse gas emissions than gasoline-powered vehicles throughout the fuel life cycle.



Cenergy is now in the process of bringing ANG to market. Our working prototype ANG cylinders have been operational for over 20,000 miles on a Chevrolet Suburban with an 8.1 liter engine.



Cenergy Solutions delivered it’s first commercial ANG vehicle in late 2015. This ANG vehicle is a Dodge Ram 2500 with a 5.3 liter engine, and is an OEM CNG dedicated vehicle.



Cenergy Solutions has tested the vehicle with our preparatory, patent pending ANG tank and system. This system has seen great results operating under a variety of driving conditions, including steep mountain grades and at varying ambient air temperatures.



The ANG system stores up to 6 times as much natural gas at 500 psi as a conventional CNG tank. Cenergy Solutions is using DOT compliant cylinders. These cylinders have undergone worst case scenario testing and over a year’s worth of actual on the road testing.











ANG Ford F-150 | ANG Technologies | Cenergy Solutions


2016 ANG Ford F-150 updated news: In April of 2016 Ford Motor Company recommended that we purchase a F150 gaseous prepped truck.




cenergysolutions.com












ANG Vehicles | ANG Technology | ANG cylinder | Cenergy Solutions


ANG vehicles that have been converted by Cenergy Solutions. This 8.1 liter GM Suburban with two 207 liter ANG tanks was converted by us.




cenergysolutions.com












ANG Compressors | Fuel at Home - Cenergy Solutions


ANG compressors from Cenergy Solutions. Fill Your ANG Tank with Natural or Bio-Gas! CS-60 AND CS-180 CenergySolutions ’ game-changing ANG compressors.




cenergysolutions.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewable Gasoline



Offer your customers an instant reduction in CO2 emissions between 65 and 86% compared to normal petrol

Benefit from our drop-in solution and keep the existing infrastructure of your fuel station

With our synthetic fuels you can achieve a reduction in CO2 between 65 and 86% while keeping your internal combustion engine cars - no new investments are needed!














280 million cars are registered in Europe, almost all of them run on petrol or diesel. Ships and planes also rely heavily on liquid, petroleum-based fuels. Thanks to renewable fuels — also called efuels — all of these could be operated in a carbon-neutral manner in the future.



Take Germany as an example. On average, a German car owner uses around 900 to 1,000 liters of fuel per year — a considerable contribution to the overall German carbon footprint. According to many experts, little will change over the next 20 years, which is how long it is at least going to take to extensively switch to electric cars. But private consumers are not too keen on changing their cars to electric, even with heavy government funding. Only about 400,000 electric cars are registered in Germany, meaning the majority of the 48 million cars will continue to use liquid fuels. So do the 3.3 million trucks, commercial and recreational ships, and the complete aviation sector. This represents a massive market for climate-neutral fuels.



The declared goal of the federal government is to make Germany climate neutral by 2050, including the transport and traffic sectors. Electric cars could make a significant contribution to this energy and transport turnaround if they really use renewable energy. But since this is highly unlikely, in part because Germany is getting rid of its nuclear power plants, e-mobility will have to be supported by other carbon- neutral technologies. Even the Federal Ministry for the Environment, Nature Conservation and Nuclear Safety (BMU) assumes that synthetic fuels can make an important contribution to reducing greenhouse emissions, especially in heavy haulage and long-distance traffic sectors. These new and carbon-neutral fuels are even more important since it is very unlikely that planes and ships can be fully electrified in the near future. One might even argue that technological hurdles for the electric transformation of these areas are just too high. With renewable fuels, however, all of these modes of transport can be made carbon-neutral.



What are renewable fuels?

Renewable fuels are produced using renewable energies. Put simply, they combine hydrogen from green electricity generation with CO2, for example from industrial exhaust gases or from the air, to create a carbon-neutral, gaseous or liquid hydrocarbon. The terms power-to-X (PtX), power-to- liquid (PtL), or biomass-to-liquid (BtL) describe the various end products. Simply put, PtL (Power-to-Liquid) is a process for converting electricity into hydrogen and combining that with carbon dioxide and gas into various liquid synthetic fuels such as gasoline, diesel, kerosene, and methanol.



The electrolysis of water generates hydrogen, which can either be used directly as fuel (for fuel cell vehicles) or can react with CO2 to form various gaseous (power-to-gas) or liquid (power-to-liquid) hydrocarbons. These synthetic fuels can be used in conventional internal combustion engines. This creates the possibility of making heavy-duty and long- distance traffic carbon-neutral, which, at the moment, is still not attainable with electric motors and current battery technology.



The energy sources produced by the BtL (biomass to liquid) process also have a better carbon footprint than fossil fuels. BtL products, when used in an engine, release only the amount of CO2 that they previously absorbed from the atmosphere. However, BtL fuels only make sense if the biomass required for their production does not compete with forest or cultivation areas for food. The second generation of biogenic fuels avoids that competition because they use algae, wood waste, straw, or sewage sludge. In principle, any carbon-containing biomass is suitable as a raw material for BtL.



How are synthetic fuels and renewable fuels made?

Synthetic fuels use CO2 captured from the atmosphere and biogenic waste and other carbon suppliers, like garbage, sorting residues, or processed waste. In this way, waste is no longer used just to generate heat by burning it, but serves as part of the value chain for fuel production.

During production, pure synthesis gas is generated first before being converted into new plastics or synthetic fuels. At the heart of the technology is a reactor in which the carbonaceous raw materials are chemically converted with oxygen and water vapor at temperatures of over 1,000 degrees Celsius. The resulting synthesis gas is a mixture of carbon monoxide and hydrogen. In a second step this is catalytically converted into a wide range of gaseous and liquid hydrocarbons. This process is known as the Fischer- Tropsch synthesis and was invented in 1925 and originally used to liquefy coal. Depending on the catalyst and target product, the synthesis takes place at temperatures of around 160 to 300 degrees Celsius and pressures of up to 25 bar.



OME — oxymethylene ether — is also fascinating, because in addition to reducing fine dust emissions, nitrogen oxide emissions are also reduced when it is burned.


In addition to liquid, low-sulfur synthetic fuels, the Fischer- Tropsch synthesis also produces synthetic engine oils and hydrocarbons. These hydrocarbons can be synthesized into gasoline, diesel, methanol, and further into OME. OME differs in its chemical structure from conventional petroleum-based fuels due to the stored oxygen. That is why OME burns practically free of fine dust and soot. That makes it extremely interesting as a fuel. The enormously complex and costly exhaust gas treatment of diesel engines could be reduced to a minimum with OME.



Renewable fuels burn cleaner and are suitable for all engines

In general, renewable fuels lack nitrogen and sulfur compounds as well as aromatic hydrocarbons, all of which contributes to lower pollutant emissions. Another key advantage: synthetic fuels do not differ technically from their conventional counterparts. They can even be used in classic cars and sold via the existing fuel infrastructure — in their pure form or as an add-on. However, OME, for example, is not compatible with all the sealing materials used in an engine. The technical adaptation of vehicle fuel systems and an expansion of the refueling infrastructure would appear to be very sensible in this case because of the many advantages OME offers. In order to prevent damage to the engines in existing vehicles, the properties of synthetic fuels must conform to the standards for diesel and gasoline. Synthetic fuels now have their own standard, EN 15940, which makes it easier for manufacturers to develop engines in new vehicles that are suitable for synthetic fuels.



Adding-on renewable fuels can have a great effect on fighting climate change

Even if renewable fuels are not initially used in their pure form, they can have a major impact on reducing CO2 and pollutant emissions in the transportation sector when being added to normal fuel, a process known as blending. The average car on Germany’s roads is about eleven years old. The carbon emissions of the transportation sector could be quickly and sustainably reduced with blends within the currently valid fuel standards. Renewable fuels can be added on in the future but this is already happening with so-called biofuels. One example is the diesel fuel R33, a mixture of conventional diesel and 33 percent bio- components, which consists of hydrogenated vegetable oil and used cooking oil methyl esters.



Renewable fuels could use the existing infrastructure

Standard gasoline can be made more environmentally friendly by adding bioethanol. In order to reduce the CO2 emissions of vehicles with gasoline engines, premium fuel with the addition of E10 was introduced in Germany in 2011. It includes ten percent of biofuel, made up of straw, leaves, sawdust, scrap wood, or sugar cane. Since those ten percent replace the corresponding amount of fossil fuel, it respectively lowers carbon dioxide emissions. From a strictly technical point of view, this is not a synthetic fuel, as it is made from biogenic material and not from electricity. Nevertheless, it is an important contribution to the defossilization of the mobility sector. For more than ten years now, all new passenger cars with gasoline engines have been suitable for E10, but even the owners of older cars, with some exceptions, can use E10.



One company that has been operating right at the cutting edge of synthetic and renewable fuels for years is P1 in Berlin. CEO Martin Popilka explains the current situation: “State-of-the-art internal combustion engines and carbon- neutral fuels can work together to further a climate-neutral mobility. We could start reducing CO2 emissions immediately by using an increasing percentage of renewable components in normal gasoline”. The German filling station network currently comprises around 14,500 filling stations. Blended fuels such as E10 and R33 can easily be stored in the large underground tanks that were previously used for conventional petrol and diesel.



The potential of renewable fuels is great

If we take a look across all the mobility sectors, it seems clear that renewable fuels and electromobility will have to complement each other in the future. Only an orchestrated interaction can guarantee significant progress on the way to emission-free mobility, even taking into account the costs. In 2017, Bosch calculated that, depending on the cost of the regenerative energy used, a hybrid car powered by renewable fuels with a maximum mileage of 160,000 kilometers is cheaper than an electric car over the same distance. And not only that, such a vehicle could use the existing filling stations and the automotive industry and its suppliers can continue to use the existing know-how in combustion technology in the future.



Renewable fuels as energy storage

Renewable fuels, just like conventional liquid fuels, can be easily stored and transported. This does not apply to electricity generated from hydropower, wind, and solar energy unless, of course, one uses the renewable electricity to produce synthetic fuels. Synthetic fuels can become an important part of the energy transition. At the moment, their production is still time-consuming and expensive, because large-scale production facilities are in the process of being set up. But a market ramp-up and a favorable price development in the electricity sector could ensure that renewable fuels become significantly cheaper. According to current studies, fuel costs of EUR 1.00 to EUR 1.40 per liter can be realized in the long run (excluding energy tax).



Figures from German think tank “Agora Verkehrswende“ from 2018 show that the production of synthetic liquid fuels based on wind power plants in the North Sea cost around 20 to 30 ct/kWh in the early 2020s — conventional gasoline manages around 6 ct/kWh. In comparison, a combination of photovoltaics and wind power would be around 40 percent cheaper when set up in North Africa. In the medium to long term, the costs of synthetic fuels will be significantly reduced due to economies of scale and technical progress and could — this, of course, being an optimistic assumption — drop to as little as 10 ct/kWh. In this case, synthetic fuels would only be marginally more expensive than conventional ones. In order to make it cost-neutral for the end customer, the energy tax could be adjusted.



Vehicles powered by renewable fuels from green electricity are climate-neutral, with a correspondingly large impact on CO2 emissions. As early as 2017, Bosch experts calculated how significant the contribution to limiting global warming would be with regard to Europe’s passenger car fleet alone: By 2050, the consistent use of renewable fuels and synthetic fuels in addition to electrification could save up to 2.8 gigatons of CO2. CO2 emissions in the traffic sector in the past were 163.5 million tons in Germany alone. By 2030, this sector is expected to emit only 98 to 95 million tons of carbon dioxide.



The industry is starting to rely on renewable fuels

Many players in the automotive industry want to tackle CO2 reduction with the help of renewable fuels, Audi being one of the pioneers. A pilot project was started back in 2011 in Werlte, Lower Saxony. At that plant Audi and its industrial partners have produced climate-neutral, synthetic e-gas, but not renewable fuels so far.



Porsche wants to take this development one step further and aims at offering its sports cars, especially the 911, with the option of using synthetic fuels. Michael Steiner, Head of Development at Porsche, said in an interview with the magazine Automobilwoche: “If we make good progress, all 911 Carrera models sold worldwide could be supplied with 100 percent renewable fuels as early as 2024”. When delivered, every Porsche 911 would then run on synthetic fuel. Porsche also has in mind the many classic models that are driven by the brand’s enthusiasts and it plans to offer them renewable fuels as well. Around 75 percent of all Porsches ever built are still around today, and all have internal combustion engines. Naturally, Porsche aims to increasingly use renewable fuels in motorsports as well.



Germany is only one example of how synthetic fuels are gaining rapidly in importance internationally. This is the result of political decisions made recently by many countries, including China. In the current Chinese five-year plan, the gigantic empire is looking at new mobility perspectives. The Chinese idea of banning cars with internal combustion engines from 2030 onward, is finally off the table. The new timeline states that petrol and diesel cars will be banned from the salesrooms in 2060 instead. Nevertheless, the internal combustion engine will still have to make its contribution to reducing emissions, and this can only be achieved with carbon-neutral fuels. In addition to electric cars, China also explicitly wants to harness hydrogen and climate-neutral synthetic fuels in its drive toward clean mobility. 








P1 Fuels – Fossil-free fuels, carbon-neutral fuels, CNF







www.p1fuels.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewable Hydrogen + Hydrogen Engine






















Home


Renewable Hydrogen Canada is planning to produce renewable hydrogen through water electrolysis powered by renewables in British Columbia, Canada



www.renewableh2canada.ca









http://www.renewableh2canada.ca/uploads/1/2/2/3/122301472/sundance_renewable_hydrogen_project-_factsheet.pdf







https://www.methanol.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Methanol-Renewable-Hydrogen-Carrier-Fuel-.pdf





Hydrogen-combustion engines can be implemented with a lower initial cost than a hydrogen fuel cell or Battery Electric Vehicle, with only minor modifications to today’s vehicles. OEMs entering the hydrogen-combustion market may also benefit from the early adoption and scale of hydrogen-powered vehicles, as features such as extended vehicle range, fast fueling, powertrain commonality, and user familiarity attract customers. 



What is the cost of the conversion?

There is no cost to the fleet as Hydra pays for the conversion. Our conversion costs have typically been CAD $50k per vehicle, inclusive of the installation and decommissioning labour. Hydra works with well-established suppliers to purchase off the shelf equipment to minimize technology risk.

How does the Hydra technology work?

Hydrogen tanks and gas handling components are installed on the roof of the bus or back of the cab in the case of a heavy duty truck. A hydrogen injection manifold is installed in line with the air intake, which blends hydrogen and air before entering the engine block. A dedicated, secondary controller is installed behind the dashboard which controls hydrogen flow. When the driver presses the pedal, the secondary Hydra controller reads OEM engine related parameters and processes them internally to adjust the hydrogen flow rate. It then injects the calculated hydrogen amount directly into the air intake eliminating the need to modify the engine block.

With as high as 40% diesel displacement by energy, Hydra trucks can run up to 1,000 km per day, burning 24 kilos of hydrogen even with the heaviest payloads and in the heart of winter.

Does hydrogen work in cold weather?

Yes, our hydrogen injection system helps operators optimize truck and bus performance, fuel efficiency and emissions reduction regardless of payload and weather. No additional equipment is required, unlike electric vehicles that need to keep the battery warm. Hydrogen remains a gas a temperatures up to -252.9 C, meaning there is no risk of freezing. If the pressure in the storage tanks increases beyond acceptable levels due to hydrogen expansion from temperature, the pressure release devices open venting excess hydrogen to maintain safe operating pressure.



What are the environmental benefits of using hydrogen in my fleet?

In Canada there are 481,482 Class 8 trucks consuming approximately 30.1 billion litres of diesel per year. Converting vehicles to run partially on hydrogen with Hydra will reduce the CO2 emissions of each vehicle by up to 40%.

There is no increase to tailpipe NOx or particulate matter emissions. In British Columbia the trucking industry is the leading contributor to emissions from road transportation. Between 1990 and 2019, GHG emissions from the transport sector grew by 54%. The growth in emissions was mostly driven by emissions from freight travel growing by 153% between 1990 and 2019. Specifically emissions from freight trucks more than tripled and emissions from other modes of freight transport increased by 16%.

Additionally there’s no need to scrap an existing fleet of vehicles to purchase new “clean” ones. Hydra can convert the trucks you already have with our hydrogen-diesel co-combustion retrofit kits.

How does a truck converted to Hydra’s technology compare performance-wise to diesel only?

Hydrogen technology for large internal combustion engines enables seamless switchover between diesel and hydrogen modes without losing out on fuel efficiency, range, power, torque and payload capacity. There’s no need to worry about range either, as Hydra trucks can easily switch to diesel if the hydrogen runs out. Hydra’s trucks do not experience a loss of power when climbing hills even on the steepest of routes. Drivers have noticed a boost of power even on the Coquihalla.

Is hydrogen at risk of exploding?

Hydrogen has an autoignition temperature of 536 C, approximately twice that of gasoline. There is no risk of autoignition. If the system begins to leak due to thermal contraction of seals and fittings in gas lines, hydrogen gas quickly dissipates and onboard vehicle leak detection systems shut off all hydrogen storage tank valves to prevent further leakage.

Hydrogen dissipates rapidly when a tank is ruptured as it rises at 6 metres per second and even when intentionally ignited, completely vents within 90 seconds.. Gasoline and Diesel pool when a tank is ruptured, creating a fire that lasts sufficiently long, and burns sufficiently hot, to fully engulf a vehicle.



How long does it take to fuel up on Hydrogen fuel?

Refuelling hydrogen takes no more than the time to refuel on diesel. It takes approximately 6 minutes to refuel the Hydra-installed tanks and can be done while refueling on diesel. Often, refuelling is combined with the pre-check so in practice it is within 15 minutes.

How does Hydra refuel and store hydrogen on site?

For the refuelling station to have hydrogen, there needs to be hydrogen connected to the station, which is done through a trailer that stores the hydrogen. The hydrogen refuelling can be an add-on to an existing cardlock or standalone integrated station that offers both hydrogen with diesel.

How much does hydrogen fuel cost? How long is my contract with Hydra to buy hydrogen fuel?

Hydra provides hydrogen fuel to fleets at a fixed discount of 5% below the cost of diesel for early adopters in Prince George. For the subsequent sites hydrogen will be at a price on par with diesel. Fleet contracts have a five-year term and are auto-renewed provided Hydra meets agreed upon performance metrics. There is no increase in operational costs, additionally there is also a potential savings from the extended lifespan of the diesel particulate filter (DPF replacement parts and service costs $15,000 to $25,000 typically done every 2 to 2.5 years).



What kinds of makes/models can Hydra convert?

Hydra can convert most truck makes and models. Our ideal fleets use Freightliner, Western Star, Volvo, Mack, and International and we prefer working on DD 15 and 16 engines.

Does Hydra’s conversion of my truck violate the base warranty?

Hydra’s easy-to-install kit, doesn’t require engine block modifications, and Hydra provides additional insurance to cover any potential damage from our kit on the truck engine & DEF system. During Hydra’s three year pilot project in Northeastern BC there were no maintenance concerns. The converted vehicle can be returned to original condition and resold at the end of life for similar resale prices as other (unconverted) vehicles in the partner’s fleet.

Can Hydra convert a bus?

It is easier to configure the tanks of hydrogen on buses vs trucks because the tank racks can go on top of the bus. This was already done in the past by Dynatec (bought by Luxfer), who manufactured a tank rack that was lifted onto a bus roof in one piece.

If Hydra is paying for the conversion and refuelling station, how does Hydra make money?

Once Hydra installs conversion kits and hydrogen fuelling stations, the vehicles are then fuelled by green hydrogen which Hydra has sourced from reliable hydrogen partners and sells to truck/bus fleets via long-term fuel contracts. 











Fleets — Hydra Energy







www.hydraenergy.com







Take a look at how Hydra Energy's hydrogen-diesel co-combustion retrofit kit works.








Hydra’s flagship project in Prince George, BC provided by Solaris of our low-carbon hydrogen refuelling station.

The station will service Hydra’s contracted fleets with 4 bays dispensing 3250 kg/day of hydrogen and 16,300L of diesel.

When it comes online in 2023 it will be the world’s largest hydrogen refuelling station.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewable Hydrogen


----------

